# 9



## Ema Skye (Jun 12, 2009)

​


> 9 takes place in a world parallel to our own, in which the very legacy of humanity is threatened. The machines that a scientist has created rebelled and began to manufacture an army to wipe out humantiy. A group of sapient rag dolls,also known as stich-punks are living a post-apocalyptic existence find one of their own, 9 (Wood), who displays leadership qualities that may help them to survive.
> 
> The conflicted but resilient group includes 1 (Plummer), a domineering war veteran; 2 (Landau), an aged inventor; 5 (Reilly), a stalwart mechanic; 6 (Glover), a visionary and artist; and 7 (Connelly), a brave warrior. The trailer also depicts 3 and 4 as identical, hooded rag dolls whose numbers are on their back, and 8 as a hulking warrior, whose number is marked on his right shoulder unlike the others, who bear their numbers on their backs.




Official Trailer
9 Short Film (2005)
Trailer #2
Sneak Peek Clip
____________
After seeing the trailer and short film I was hooked. Looking forward to seeing the movie in September


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn, I'm liking this already.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

The short was beautiful, and the preview looks awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2009)

looks badass.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2009)

I've already seen it.  And it definitely lived up to the hype.


----------



## Koi (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm going to see this simply because Jennifer Connelly provides her voice. :3


----------



## Sen (Jun 12, 2009)

I might check this out, it looks interesting at any rate.  I'll probably wait for it to come out on DVD though since very few movies encourage me to go see them in theatres.  Cute design poster too


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 12, 2009)

Looking forward to this actually. Some really intriguing concepts.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2009)

Daniel Day-Lewis...Sign me the fuck up!

Oh wait, wrong Nine.


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 13, 2009)

I definetly seeing this.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 15, 2009)

What surprised me the most was the rating of the movie is going to be PG-13. It's been a while since I last saw a PG-13 animated film. It will probably make it all the more better.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks pretty damn good I have to say


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 4, 2009)

Highly anticipated movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2009)

it's in 3-d and in imax and looks real good.

The style of the movie reminds of that old music video that was done in kind of clay-mation.  I can't remember the name of the freaking song in that video, but if i remember i'll repost it.  Anybody have a clue?


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 12, 2009)

Little Big Planet meets Fallout, looks really great! I rarely watch animated movies but this one is on my list!

Yeah I don't know the songs in the trailer either, would be nice to know, anyone?


----------



## Seany (Jul 12, 2009)

More robots taking over?

Still it looks cool


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah, I really like this. It's like little big planet gone apocalypse, I must see it!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree, looks fucking badass.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll be seeing this.


----------



## Muse (Jul 12, 2009)

I definitely wanna see this


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 13, 2009)

An absolute must-see; I have high hopes for this.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 13, 2009)

New 9 trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz8QXH91_JQ[/YOUTUBE] 

After seeing this trailer and the sneak peek clip, this movie became more badass.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2009)

Ziko said:


> How?
> 
> And yeah, it looked totally awesome, can't WAIT to see it. I hope they make it a bit mature than most animation movies, I would love to see a animated full of violence and adult content
> 
> ...



She/He lies alot about seeing movies. I don't like to doubt people but yeah i just don't buy his/her shit anymore.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 14, 2009)

definite must see


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 1, 2009)

9 more days till 9


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2009)

Highly interested in this movie. I plan to see it when it comes out.


----------



## Tay (Sep 1, 2009)

definitely will be seeing this.


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

this movie is gonna be sick while im high


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2009)

This shit looks awesome.


----------



## nelthilta (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm really excited for this movie! I've been waiting for about 6 months, and now it's going to be here in a few days 
There's a fan forum here Taka


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait, looks promising.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 9, 2009)

It's out today 

But I can only see it on the 12th or 13th so I have to wait


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 9, 2009)

Been getting mixed opinions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2009)

This was looking pretty bad ass when I first saw the preview. I want to see it but know I probably won't until its on DVD.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 9, 2009)

It was okay, kind of yawned towards the end.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2009)

I hear its an average movie with spectacular visuals. Might wait on this.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm a bit dissapointed in the reception. I was hoping this would a worthwhile film.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

saw the trailer and I liked what I saw..

Though I wonder if th estory is good enough?


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know if it's going to be good or bad, but what I do know is I am going to see it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 10, 2009)

i don't fuckin get it, i thought this movie was 3-d.  I went to the theatre and left after 5 minutes thinking "i don't want to pay for the non-3d one", but there is no 3d one?!  

Wasn't the first trailer in 3d?  ANd the movie looks like it's meant to be 3d? and the fucking previews have 3d movies in it?  fucking retarded.


----------



## iander (Sep 10, 2009)

Visuals are definitely quite good and the voice talent is good as one would expect seeing the cast.  I enjoyed it but the end was a bit lacking and the story was a bit simple but it was enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 11, 2009)

It was a decent movie, I enjoyed watching, I was hoping for better, like a super amazing movie, but it was decent enough.

You atleast owe it to yourselves to rent it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 13, 2009)

Very good. I enjoyed it a lot. Like others said, it didn't quite meet my expectations, but it is still worth seeing.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 14, 2009)

Would someone confirm/explain: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



why the Machine (from which all the other machines came from) had a receptacle for the talisman?


----------



## nelthilta (Sep 26, 2009)

This seems to be an 'either you love it or you hate it' movie. I really enjoyed it, but it was probably the most terrifying film I've seen in the theater.


----------

